# Τοπωνύμια σε -αίικα



## Dr Moshe (May 26, 2008)

Το σημείωμα αυτό έχει ως αφετηρία την παρατήρηση ότι τα τοπωνύμια σε /-eika/ συχνά διττογραφούνται: _-έικα _και _-αίικα_. Ως αποτέλεσμα, μερικές φορές πινακίδες χωριών ή κωμοπόλεων εμφανίζουν και τις δύο γραφές ή παρουσιάζεται το κωμικό φαινόμενο να υπάρχουν πολιτιστικοί σύλλογοι του ίδιου χώρου με διαφορετικά γραμμένο το όνομα του τόπου τους. Μερικοί απευθύνουν ερωτήματα στον εθνικό φορέα ονοματοδοσίας ή σε επιστημονικά κέντρα, για να εξακριβώσουν πώς ορθογραφείται το τοπωνύμιο.

Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι η ετυμολογικά σωστή γραφή είναι *-αίικα*. Τα τοπωνύμια αυτά σχηματίστηκαν από τον πληθυντικό ονομάτων σε _-αίοι _(κατά τα αρχ. _Ἀθηναῖοι, Μυτιληναῖοι,_ μεσν. _καβαλλαραῖοι_) με την προσθήκη τού παραγωγικού τέρματος _-ικα_. Συνεπώς: _Κολοκοτρωναίοι > Κολοκοτρωναί-ικα, Δρακαίοι > Δρακαί-ικα, Βραχναίοι > Βραχναί-ικα, Κοκκιναίοι > Κοκκιναί-ικα, Σμυρναίοι > Σμυρναί-ικα, Σαγαίοι > Σαγαί-ικ_α κ.τ.ό.

Η γραφή _-έικα _δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Θεόδωρε, δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο που οι άνθρωποι προβληματίζονται τόσο έντονα. :) Πάρτε για παράδειγμα το νομό Μεσσηνίας: έχει Λαίικα, Κατσαραίικα, Καλιαναίικα, Τσερτσαίικα, Βλασαίικα, Χριστοφιλαίικα, Γιατραίικα, Τσουκαλαίικα, Παναίικα και Μπαλοδημαίικα. Και, όσο και να επιμένει (και με το δίκιο του) κάποιος ότι το Τσουκαλαίικα και το Γιατραίικα προέρχονται από το Τσουκαλαίοι και Γιατραίοι αντίστοιχα, η ουσία είναι ότι στην περιοχή σχηματίστηκαν εδώ και αιώνες επώνυμα σε *-έας* -- τα οποία δίνουν (μη λόγιο) πληθυντικό *-έοι*, και που λογικά θα έπρεπε να παράγουν τοπωνυμικά σε -*έικα*: Τσουκαλέικα, Γιατρέικα. Διότι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, αφού δεν τους αναγκάσαμε έγκαιρα να ορθογραφούν τα επώνυμά τους Τσουκαλαίας και Γιατραίας, η σύνδεση που εκείνοι βλέπουν με το τοπωνυμικό της γενέτειράς τους είναι κατά πολύ ισχυρότερη από ό,τι με αρχαία σε *-αίος*. (Αφήστε που τα περισσότερα είναι μεσαιωνικά, οπότε υπερισχύει η απλογράφηση.)

ΥΓ Μια που πιάσαμε τα τοπωνυμικά, τι θα γίνει, φίλτατε Θεόδωρε, με 'κείνο το έρμο το Αλιβέρι;


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2008)

Κοντά στα επιχειρήματα του Ζαζ. ίσως πρέπει να προστεθεί και η αισθητική πλευρά του θέματος. Στο γραπτό, το "αίι" πληγώνει το μάτι (τουλάχιστο το δικό μου), είναι μια ενοχλητική "οπτική χασμωδία".


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Θόδωρε, σ’ ευχαριστούμε που ανέδειξες το θέμα. Και μετά από μια γρήγορη ανίχνευση του γνωστού ιστού των αραχνών για πιο παραδοσιακά επίθετα, βρίσκω:


_σαρακατσανέικα_ δίπλα στα _σαρακατσαναίικα_
λιγοστά _κυπρέικα_ δίπλα στα _κυπραίικα_ (και με χαρά μου είδα ότι δεν χάθηκε το «κυπραίικο γαϊδούρι» στο κλίμα της «αποβουλγαροποίησης»)
άπειρα _σμυρνέικα_ αλλά περισσότερα _σμυρναίικα_
όσα _ρωμαίικο_, άλλα τόσα _ρωμέικο_
ελάχιστοι σουγιάδες, με όποια γραφή του _κολοκοτρωναίικος_ κι αν ψάξω (μα είναι λέξη αυτή να θέλει ο άλλος να την ορθογραφήσει;)
πολλά _σιφνέικη_ σε σχέση με ελάχιστα _σιφναίικη_

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ευτυχώς, παρά την «οπτική χασμωδία», εξακολουθούμε να γράφουμε *δικαιικός*, *παλαιικός* και *νεολαιίστικος*.


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2008)

Κάτι τέτοιες έρευνες έκανα κι εγώ. Τα ευρήματα είναι ανόμοια. Για παράδειγμα, όπως σωστά λες, τα 'σμυρναίικα' είναι περισσότερα από τα 'σμυρνέικα', αλλά τα 'Ζαρουχλέικα' απείρως περισσότερα από τα 'Ζαρουχλαίικα'.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Μάλλον είναι θέμα εξοικείωσης. Όσο φεύγουμε από τα λεξικά και τις γνωστές ορθογραφίες (π.χ. νεολαία) τόσο περισσότερο απλοποιούμε τα πράγματα.


----------



## zephyrous (May 26, 2008)

> Κάτι τέτοιες έρευνες έκανα κι εγώ. Τα ευρήματα είναι ανόμοια. Για παράδειγμα, όπως σωστά λες, τα 'σμυρναίικα' είναι περισσότερα από τα 'σμυρνέικα', αλλά τα 'Ζαρουχλέικα' απείρως περισσότερα από τα 'Ζαρουχλαίικα'.



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχω δει ποτέ τη γραφή "Ζαρουχλαίικα" στην Πάτρα.


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 27, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την ανταπόκριση των εκλεκτών και φιλομαθών μελών.

Για να αποσαφηνιστεί η κατάσταση σχετικά με τις παρατηρήσεις τού αγαπητού Σάκη, αξίζει να διευκρινιστεί ότι τα επώνυμα σε _-έας _δεν έχουν σχηματιστεί από πληθυντικούς σε _-αίοι _που κατόπιν απλογραφήθηκαν, αλλά κατ' αναλογίαν προς μεσαιωνικά επαγγελματικά σε _-εύς > -έας _(π.χ. _χαλκ-έας, βαφ-έας,_ οπότε και _Μαυρ-έας, Κουγ-έας _κτλ.). Συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχει ασυνέπεια όταν τα τοπωνυμικά τους παράγωγα γράφονται _-έικα._ Διαφέρουν από τα παράγωγα των εις _-αίοι _ονομάτων που πραγματεύθηκα στο αρχικό μου σημείωμα.

Για την προέλευση όλων αυτών αξίζει να δείτε την κλασική μελέτη τού Κ. Αμάντου, _Die Suffixe der neugriechischen Ortsnamen _(1903), αξεπέραστη ώς τώρα, όπου αναλύει πώς προέκυψαν τα τοπωνυμικά σε _-αίικα _(unrichtig _-έικα,_ σημειώνει στη σ. 58), καθώς και σχετικά άρθρα των Χατζιδάκι και Κουκουλέ, των οποίων τα βιβλιογραφικά στοιχεία είναι στη διάθεση κάθε ενδιαφερομένου.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Θεόδωρε, η παρατήρησή μου είχε να κάνει με το ότι, εφόσον υπάρχουν τοπωνυμικά που ορθώς σχηματίζονται σε _-έικα_ καθόσον προέρχονται από τα εις _-έας_ (ή ακόμη και εις _-έης_· λ.χ. _μπέικα_), η παράλληλη ύπαρξη άλλων τοπωνυμικών σε _-αίικα_ ίσως να μπερδεύει. Γι' αυτό και έθεσα το ζήτημα της απλογράφησης. (Το σχόλιό μου να γράψουμε _τσουκαλαίας_ υποχωρητικά από το _τσουκαλαίος < τσουκαλαίοι_ το 'κανα με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο.) Άλλωστε, όπως δεν απαιτούμε να λέμε Καβαλλαραίικα διότι ο ελληνιστικός _καβαλλάριος_ είναι πλέον λιγότερο υγρός (_καβαλάρης_), έτσι μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε και το ενδεχόμενο υιοθέτησης της γραφής Καβαλαρέικα λόγω της έλξης των άλλων, ορθώς σχηματισθέντων, τοπωνυμικών σε -έικα. Άλλωστε, εγώ δεν κατάγομαι απ' την Πελοπόννησο, οπότε και δεν με καίει τόσο το ζήτημα - μια σκέψη έκαμα μόνο. :)


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2008)

Με όλο το σεβασμό στον αγαπητό Θόδωρο, η εξαιρετικά έντιμη απάντησή του αποδεικνύει, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη και το αδιέξοδο της άκρατης ετυμολογικής-ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, αφού οδηγεί στο να γράφονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο λέξεις εξαιρετικά όμοιες (Σαγαίικα διότι Σαγαίοι αλλά Κουγέικα διότι Κουγέας). Μια τέτοια προσέγγιση κάνει την ορθογραφία μη διδάξιμη.

Παρόμοια, και συγχωρέστε με που αλλάζω τόπικ, το Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό συστήνει να γράφουμε _*οξυμμένος_, διότι παραδίδεται στην αρχαιότητα με δύο μι, ενώ _αμβλυμένος_ (ίσως διότι δεν παραδίδεται). Πέρα από το ότι οι αρχαίοι δεν είχαν *οξυμμένος αλλά ωξυμμένος, μια τέτοια λογική μετατρέπει την ορθογραφία σε άσκηση κειτουκιτισμού, που δεν έχει κανόνες και που δεν μπορεί να διδαχτεί στα παιδιά. Κι αν αύριο βρούμε κανέναν πάπυρο που να περιέχει τον τύπο ημβλυμμένος στα αρχαία, θα αλλάξουμε την ορθογραφία της νέας μας γλώσσας; Δεν είναι πολύ σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά.
(Βλ. και: http://www.sarantakos.com/language/oksumeno.html)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, συνονόματε, προτείνεις όλα εκείνα που λήγουν σε [éikos] να γράφονται *–έικος*; Π.χ. ρωμέικος; Και, αν ναι, δεν δημιουργεί κάτι τέτοιο τον κίνδυνο, όταν κάποιος ξεκινά από το –έικος να καταλήξει να γράφει Ρωμέος (και μετά να το επεκτείνουμε και στο τεταρτέος); Κι εγώ λατρεύω τις ομαδοποιήσεις που διευκολύνουν τα πράγματα, αλλά με φοβίζουν οι χιονοστιβάδες. Ποια ακριβώς είναι η πρότασή σου σ' αυτή την περίπτωση;


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, συνονόματε, προτείνεις όλα εκείνα που λήγουν σε [éikos] να γράφονται *–έικος*; Π.χ. ρωμέικος; Και, αν ναι, δεν δημιουργεί κάτι τέτοιο τον κίνδυνο, όταν κάποιος ξεκινά από το –έικος να καταλήξει να γράφει Ρωμέος (και μετά να το επεκτείνουμε και στο τεταρτέος); Κι εγώ λατρεύω τις ομαδοποιήσεις που διευκολύνουν τα πράγματα, αλλά με φοβίζουν οι χιονοστιβάδες. Ποια ακριβώς είναι η πρότασή σου σ' αυτή την περίπτωση;



Όχι ακριβώς' πρότεινα όλα τα τοπωνύμια που λήγουν σε eika να γράφονται -έικα, π.χ. Σαγέικα. 
Ωστόσο, και μ' όλο το σεβασμό, θαρρώ πως ο κίνδυνος τον οποίο επισείεις δεν στέκει. Θέλω να πω, ξεκινώντας από το ρωμέικος δεν μπορείς να φτάσεις ούτε στο Ρωμαίος ούτε στο Ρωμέος, αλλά στο Ρωμιός. Ρωμέικος ο αναφερόμενος στους Ρωμιούς (ή Ρωμηούς) και στη Ρωμιοσύνη μην την κλαίς, ρωμαϊκός ο αναφερόμενος στους Ρωμαίους. Παρομοίως, από το σμυρνέικος δεν φτάνεις στον σμυρναίο αλλά στον σμυρνιό και στη σμύρνη' στον σμυρναίο φτάνεις από το σμυρναϊκός. (Παραδέχομαι ότι δεν είναι όλα έτσι' αλλά το αθηνέικος είναι σπάνιο).
Επομένως, θα πρότεινα επίσης και όλα τα eikos να γράφονται -έικος εξόν κι αν μου αναφέρεις σοβαρό λόγο για το αντίθετο.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Εδώ μου λες ότι _εσύ_ δεν κινδυνεύεις να αρχίσεις να γράφεις Ρωμέος, ενώ πριν μιλούσαμε για παιδιά που μαθαίνουν ορθογραφία. Πριν όμως πιάσουμε την καταληκτική σου πρόταση, που αφορά ελάχιστα επίθετα σε σχέση με τα πάμπολλα τοπωνυμικά, μένω στην αρχική σου θέση: «όλα τα τοπωνύμια που λήγουν σε éika να γράφονται -έικα, π.χ. Σαγέικα». Και ιδού η απορία μου διατυπωμένη με άλλα παραδείγματα: Μπορούμε να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε τοπωνυμικά και όλα τ' άλλα; Δηλαδή, αν η κυρία Σαγιά είχε κληροδοτήσει σπεσιαλιτέ πίτας στην περιοχή, αυτή θα ήταν _σαγαίικη_ ή _σαγέικη_ πίτα; Αν υπήρχε περιοχή Κολοκοτρωναίικα, θα γραφόταν η περιοχή _Κολοκοτρωνέικα_ και ο σουγιάς _κολοκοτρωναίικος_; Και αν μου πεις όχι, όλα _κολοκοτρωνέικα_, εκεί εντοπίζω τον κίνδυνο: ότι πια και η οικογένεια θα γίνει _Κολοκοτρωνέοι_. (Έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου μ' αυτό τον κίνδυνο, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ, κάτι τέτοια γράφεις και έχουμε στο διαδίκτυο 454 δεν-πάν'-να-λέν'-τα-λεξικά *_κλεψιμέικα_ και μόλις 170 _κλεψιμαίικα_. Ευτυχώς, τα _κλοπιμαία_ κρατιούνται στο ύψος τους αν και υπάρχει ένας που πειραματίζεται με το *_κλοπιμέικα _και ένας άλλος με το *_κλοπιμαίικα_!


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2008)

Θαρρώ ότι η υπεροχή των έικων τύπων οφείλεται στην απέχθεια του κόσμου για την οπτική χασμωδία. Όσο για τον Κολοκοτρώνη και τους Κολοκοτρωναίους, διατρέχουν κίνδυνο όχι από εμένα αλλά από τους υπερετυμολόγους -ο Στάθης, λογουχάρη, όχι ο δικός μας, τον γελοιογράφο εννοώ, τον Κ. τον έχει γράψει "Κωλοκοτρώνης".


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

Για τα ρωμαίικα/ρωμέικα, τα σμυρναίικα/σμυρνέικα κλπ ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω κι εγώ αυτά που ήδη είχε στο νου του ο Ν.Σ., αλλά τελικά με πρόλαβε και τα κατέθεσε εκείνος. Για το δε αίσθημα οπτικής χασμωδίας που καταλαμβάνει ορισμένους, είναι η μόνη δικαιολογία που μπορώ να δεχτώ για το ότι διάφοροι βάζουν άχρηστα διαλυτικά σε συνεχόμενα γιώτα.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα εθνικά και τα πατριδωνυμικά σε _-αίος_ (που άλλωστε έχουν λόγια προέλευση, αν διαβάζω σωστά το λεξικό μου) δίνουν πρωτίστως παράγωγα σε _*-αϊκός*_. Η κατάληξη _-αίικος_ είναι από μη λόγια έως λαϊκότροπη, γεγονός που ίσως να μας διευκολύνει στο να αποδεχθούμε το να απλογραφηθεί ώστε η ορθογράφησή της να είναι ενιαία με τα σε _-έικος_.

Χθες το βράδυ έτυχε να διαβάζω τις απλοποιήσεις στην ορθογραφία που είχε προτείνει και επικυρώσει τον Ιούνιο του 1933 η Ακαδημία Αθηνών. Παρότι μιλάμε για τρία τέταρτα του αιώνα πριν, οι άνθρωποι είχαν από τότε πει ότι, ναι μεν διατηρείται η ιστορική ορθογραφία, πλην όμως εισάγονται απλοποιήσεις -κυρίως στις "δημωδέστερες" λέξεις- με στόχο _και_ την ομοιομορφία με άλλες λέξεις διαφορετικής ετυμολογίας (κι επομένως _και_ διαφορετικής ιστορικής ορθογραφίας).

Ο κανόνας μπορεί εδώ να γίνει ότι το -έικος αποτελεί _ολόκληρο_ παραγωγική κατάληξη, όπως λ.χ. είναι επίσης και το -αίος. Επομένως το Κολοκοτρών-ης δίνει Κολοκοτρων-έικος και Κολοκοτρων-αίος, το Σαρακατσάν-ος δίνει Σαρακατσαν-έικος και Σαρακατσαν-αίος κ.ο.κ.

ΥΓ Επειδή πολλοί βλέπουν όλες οι πινακίδες των χωριών να έχουν αλλάξει από το -έικα που γνώριζαν σε -αίικα, οδηγούνται στο λανθασμένο συμπέρασμα ότι το -έικα αποτελεί το παλαιό τύπο! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christofileika


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ο κανόνας μπορεί εδώ να γίνει ότι το -έικος αποτελεί _ολόκληρο_ παραγωγική κατάληξη, όπως λ.χ. είναι επίσης και το -αίος. Επομένως το Κολοκοτρών-ης δίνει Κολοκοτρων-έικος και Κολοκοτρων-αίος, το Σαρακατσάν-ος δίνει Σαρακατσαν-έικος και Σαρακατσαν-αίος κ.ο.κ.



Έτσι διατυπωμένος, ο κανόνας έχει μια (απατηλή;) λογική και απλότητα. Έστω λοιπόν ότι θεωρείται μια σωστή πρόταση που αυτή τη στιγμή έχει απέναντί της όλα τα λεξικά να γράφουν _ρωμαίικο, κερκυραίικο, εβραίικο_ κ.ο.κ. Έχουμε φτάσει στο γνωστό και σπαστικό αδιέξοδο: τι κάνεις; Πρέπει να αρχίσεις τις δημοσιεύσεις στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά, να περιμένεις να αποφασίσει η Ακαδημία για να δουν τα παιδιά σου την αλλαγή; Ή να αρχίσεις να σκορπάς το μήνυμά σου στο διαδίκτυο ελπίζοντας ότι κάπως πιο γρήγορα θα έρθουν τούμπα τα ευρήματα και θα υποκύψουν και τα λεξικά — χωρίς πια να σε ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη τους αφού όλοι πια θα γράφουν όχι μόνο _ρωμέικο_ αλλά και _εβρέικο_. Ή θα αρκεστείς στο ρόλο του μοναχικού καουμπόη; Στα ερωτήματα αυτά δεν έχω απάντηση.


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2008)

Συνονόματε, το καθύλην αρμόδιο λεξικό (εννοώ το Ορθογραφικό του Κέντρου) τα έχει ξεχάσει τα -έικα. Θέλω να πω, αν πας στο *ρωμαίικος, σε παραπέμπει απλώς στην ενότητα 106Α του Ορθογραφικού Παραρτήματος, όπου όμως γίνεται αναφορά σε όλα τα ουσιαστικά και επίθετα που τελειώνουν σε -ικος (αλήτικος, καρναβαλίστικος, βολιώτικος) και δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα σε -αίικος ή -έικος. Ούτε μνημονεύεται ο κανόνας τον οποίο ανάφερε στην αρχή του νήματος ο Θόδωρος, ούτε η εξαίρεση την οποία δέχτηκε για τα Κουγέικα. 

Επομένως, αφού τα λεξικά αποποιούνται το ρόλο τους, τι χολοσκάς τι θα πουν τα λεξικά; Χρησιμοποιούμε την κατάληξη -έικος παντού, επιχειρηματολογούμε ευκαιρίας δοθείσης και περιμένουμε να υιοθετηθεί.

νσ


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

Το ΛΚΝ πάντως δίνει το *-αίικο*:
*-αίικο *[éiko] *:* (οικ.) επίθημα ουδέτερων ουσιαστικών που δηλώνουν την οικογένεια ή το σπίτι, τη συνοικία ή το συνοικισμό όπου κατοικεί το πρόσωπο που αναφέρει η πρωτότυπη λέξη· (πρβ. _-άδικο_ 1_, -ιώτικο_): _(Παπαχρίστου) Παπαχρισταίικο. _[< επίθημα _-αί(οι)_2_ -ικο, _ουδ. του _-ικος_] 

Ο δε Γεωργακάς τα κάνει όλα ίσωμα (πρωτοποριακά!) στο *-αίικα*:
*-αίικα*[éika] suff*(1)*s. -έικα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

Και με αφορμή τούτο 'δώ (κι αδιαλείπτως προσευχόμενος νοερώς να 'χει κάνει ο lexx τρίδιπλο backup της Λεξιλογίας για να μην έχουμε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις), επιβεβαίωσα γι' άλλη μια φορά ότι το κοινό γλωσσικό αίσθημα θεωρεί την κατάληξη _-έικος_ πιο πρόσφορη σε σύγκριση με το _-αίικος_ (προφανώς επειδή 'κείνο που 'πα παραπάνω, έχει ήδη σε μεγάλο βαθμό υιοθετηθεί - το _-έικος_ αντιμετωπίζεται ως αυθύπαρκτο παραγωγικό επίθημα, άσχετο από το _-αίοι_ που το γέννησε):
2050 Μητσοτακέικο vs 64 Μητσοτακαίικο


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Λέμε άραγε "Μητσοτακαίοι"; Το γκουγκλ δίνει 55 ανευρέσεις, έναντι 4000 του "Μητσοτάκηδες".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε σωστά μανιάτικα (απ'όπου έλκω την καταγωγή) "Σαραντακέικα" δεν υπάρχουν. Το σωστό θα ήταν "Σαραντιάνικα", και "οι Σαραντιάνοι".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε σωστά μανιάτικα (απ'όπου έλκω την καταγωγή) "Σαραντακέικα" δεν υπάρχουν. Το σωστό θα ήταν "Σαραντιάνικα", και "οι Σαραντιάνοι".


Το _-άκος_ είναι της (Λακωνικής) Μάνης, ενώ το _-έας_ της Έξω Μάνης (Μεσσηνιακής).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Μαθαίνοντας τις προάλλες το τοπωνυμικό _Τυροσαπουνέικα _δεν μπόρεσα παρά ν' αναρωτηθώ πώς μπορεί να παραχθεί από ανθρωπωνυμικό σε -_αίοι_ (αν υπάρχει, διορθώστε με). Προσωπικά συνεχίζω να πιστεύω πως η καθαρότερη λύση είναι το να θεωρηθεί όλο το_ -έικα_ η παραγωγική κατάληξη που γεννά τα συγκεκριμένα τοπωνυμικά (βλ. #16 ανωτέρω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Τυροσαπου*νακαίι*κα. Από ένωση της παράλιας του παράλιου Τυρού και των μεσόγειων Σαπουνακαίικων στον νομό Αργολίδας Αρκαδίας.

Πώς φαίνονται οι άνθρωποι που μεγάλωσαν μακριά από τ' αυλάκι και δεν έκαναν γλωσσολογικό προσκύνημα στο Λεωνίδιο --είναι πάνω στον δρόμο για εκεί! 

Δυο λόγια για τον Δημήτρη Σαπουνάκη, τέκνο των Σαπουνακαίικων και δήμαρχο Πειραιά με την ΕΔΑ το 1954, θα βρείτε στη βίκη.
Στη βίκη παρατηρώ ότι η Τυρός (όπως την ξέρω) αναφέρεται ως ο Τυρός. 

Edit: Ευχαριστώ για τις διορθώσεις...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Δηλαδή ο Σαπουνάκης δίνει Σαπουνακαίοι κι όχι Σαπουνάκηδες; Έλεος, βρε παιδιά!

ΥΓ Ο Τζιμ Σαπουνάκης είναι θείος τού Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη;


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ της γενίκευσης του -έικα, κι εγώ ξέρω το μέρος "ο Τυρός".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Για το γένος, πρέπει να είναι δικό μου το λάθος (ίσως από το Παραλία Τυρού να είχα ακούσει και η Τυρός), αφού και ο δημοτικός ιστότοπος μας καλωσορίζει *στον* Τυρό. Για τα -αίικα, η ορθογραφική δυσκολία έχει δώσει κάπου μέσα στον ιστότοπο κι ένα καταπληκτικό -αίηκα (κατά τ' άλλα, είναι παντού -αίικα).


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ο* Τυρός και τα Σαπουνακαίικα ανήκουν στο νομό _Αρκαδίας_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Πλήρη και σωστή ενημέρωση έκανα, δεν πρέπει να έχει κανείς παράπονο...:blush::curse:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Ο Χαράλαμπος Συμεωνίδης στο έργο του _Εισαγωγή στην ελληνική ονοματολογία_ (Θεσσαλονίκη 1992) κάνει στις σελ. 41-42 ειδική μνεία στην παραγωγική τοπωνυμική κατάληξη -_αίικα _αναφέροντας τα γνωστά (ότι δηλαδή προέρχεται από το επίθημα οικογενειακών ονομάτων -_αίοι _(για το οποίο δίνει τα παραδείγματα _Σπαθαραίοι _& _Δρακαίοι_, σημειώνοντας ότι το επίθημα αυτό σχηματίστηκε κατ' αναλογία προς τα _Αθηναίοι_, _Μυτιληναίοι _κλπ) και παραθέτοντας τα _Γεωργανταίικα_, τα _Ζερβαίικα_, τα _Καμπυσαίικα _(για την ακρίβεια γράφει _Καμπυσαίϊκα_), τα _Πολιταίικα_, τα _Σπαναίικα _και τα _Φραγκαίικα_.

Επίσης, έχει άλλα δύο τοπωνυμικά σε -_αίικα_: τα _Βαρδαίικα_ (σελ. 34) και τα _Σκλαβαίικα _(σελ. 35). Το πρώτο είναι από το _Βάρδας _και το δεύτερο από το _Σκλάβοι_, οπότε η γραφή με -_αίικα _μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί μόνον λόγω αναλογίας. Υπήρχανε όμως ποτέ «Σκλαβαίοι» (ή και «Φραγκαίοι» και τ' άλλα που προανέφερα); Έχει ειπωθεί ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα;

Ωστόσο —κι εδώ είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον— στη σελ. 53 αναφέρει τα _Λαζανέικα _(έτσι, σε -_έικα_) των Καλαβρύτων, από το ανθρωπωνυμικό _Λαζανάς_. Παρατηρούμε δηλαδή πως ούτε ο ίδιος ο Συμεωνίδης δεν μπορεί να τηρήσει την ενιαία ορθογράφηση.

Πόσο πιο απλά θα ήταν τα πράγματα αν απλώς είχαμε ένα -_έικα _για όλα...


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2012)

Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, ίσως σε εκείνο το φόρουμ που έκλεισε: υπάρχουν -έικα που βγαίνουν από επώνυμα σε -έας, όπου δεν δικαιολογείται το αί.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι τέτοια τοπωνύμια είχα συναντήσει δεκάδες όταν βρισκόμουν κάποτε στο Αγρίνιο (κυρίως πηγαίνοντας προς τη λίμνη των Κρεμαστών): Κατ' εξοχήν έβλεπα "-αίικα" (Τριανταίικα, Τσουναίικα, Καραμαναίικα), θυμάμαι ένα στον ενικό αριθμό (Μαλαταίικο) κι ένα με παρεμφερή κατάληξη (Σπολάιτα). Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι δε μου "κάθονταν" στο μάτι τα δύο συνεχόμενα -ι-. Σύντομα όμως "προσαρμόστηκα", ιδίως αφού κατάλαβα τη λογική προέλευσής τους. Ωστόσο, μια περιοχή μέσα στην πόλη την έβλεπα γραμμένη με -ε- (Καραπανέικα). 
Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις η κατάληξη -αίος (-αίοι) αντιμετωπιζόταν παλαιότερα και διαφορετικά, καθώς συναντώ τις λέξεις αχαϊκός, ρωμαϊκός κοκ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Για την παραγωγή από τα εις _-έας_ τα 'χω πει στο #9.

Για το ότι τα εις -_αίος _δίνουν κανονικά παραγωγική κατάληξη -_αϊκός _(Ρωμαίος -> ρωμαϊκός κλπ) τα 'χω πει στο #16.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τυροσαπου*νακαίι*κα. Από ένωση της παράλιας του παράλιου Τυρού και των μεσόγειων Σαπουνακαίικων στον νομό Αργολίδας Αρκαδίας.


Αυτή η συνένωση, δεν σας θύμισε αυτόματα το γνωστό ανέκδοτο "αφρίζει, ξαφρίζει, τον παρά μου έδωκα";


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρον ότι οι περισσότεροι οικισμοί με την κατάληξη -*έικα *διορθώθηκαν σε -*αίικα *με το ΦΕΚ 16/10/1940.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 29, 2012)

@ Ζαζ.

Κάποιοι συγγενείς μου κατάγονται από την ορεινή Αρκαδία (Καρύταινα, Επικούρειος Απόλλωνας και δε συμμαζεύεται). Έχω ακούσει σαν ιστορία ότι στα μέρη τους επί Τουρκοκρατίας ή Κατοχής (συγχωρέστε με δεν θυμάμαι) ορισμένοι κάτοικοι του χωριού αντιστάθηκαν ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Οι δεύτεροι λοιπόν, πήραν το όνομα ''Σκλαβαίοι''. Σύμφωνα δε με την γιαγιά μου, στα χρόνια της υπήρχαν συχωριανοί με το επώνυμο αυτό (ίσως όμως το επώνυμο να ήταν απλά Σκλάβος), ενώ ο ιδικοί της λέγονταν Πριτζιπαίοι (κι όχι Πριγκηπαίοι ή κάτι τέτοιο, αν και δεν ξέρω πώς και γιατί άλλαξε η λέξη).

Υ.Γ. Καλά που μας έχει μείνει και το Μινέικο. Φαντάζεσαι να μας πιάσει τίποτα και να το κάνουμε κι αυτό Μιναίικο;;;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

Τις μέρες που πέρασαν η χάρη μου έφτασε στην Πάτρα και στα πέριξ αυτής μέρη. Η λεξιλογική μου αποστολή πεδίου λοιπόν έφερε τα κάτωθι αποτελέσματα:

Τα Τσουκαλέικα είναι *Τσουκαλέικα *κι όχι Τσουκαλαίικα.
Τα Νιφορέικα είναι *Νιφορέικα *κι όχι Νιφοραίικα.
Τα Βραχνέικα είναι *Βραχναίικα *κι όχι Βραχνέικα.
Αν βέβαια πιστεύετε πως αυτό είναι αχαϊρακτήριστα ασυνεπές, εμένα άλλο με προβλημάτισε: Όλες οι ταμπέλες του (πρώην) Δήμου Βραχνέικων έγραφαν *Βραχναιίκων*. Μα καλά, παροξύτονο το λένε εκεί;


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Τα Τσουκαλέικα, Νιφορέικα κλπ βρίσκονται στην μεριά προς Ηλεία. 
Τα Βραχναίικα, Βερναδαίικα και λοιπά χωριά που αναφέρεις, τα οποία πλέον έχουν μετονομασθεί ή δεν είναι ανεξάρτητοι δήμοι, βρίσκονται προς τη μεριά του Αιγίου. 
Απλή παρατήρηση, δε λέω ότι μόλις περάσεις δυτικά απλοποιούνται. Υπάρχουν άλλωστε και τα Σαγέικα/ Σαγαίικα κοντά στα Τσουκαλέικα. 
Και ναι, τα Βραχνέικα είναι παροξύτονα. Όχι γιατί το λέει κανένας καθαρευουσιάνος αλλά γιατί το λένε οι κάτοικοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα Βραχναίικα [...] βρίσκονται προς τη μεριά του Αιγίου.


Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι η Πατρινή, αλλά τα Βραχναίικα είναι δυτικά της Πάτρας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

ΥΓ Άσε που τα Νιφορέικα δεν μ' ένοιαξαν τόσο, όσο τα Τσουκαλέικα — επειδή ανήκαν στον ίδιο δήμο με τα Βραχναίικα, κι όμως χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετική ορθογράφηση στην κατάληξη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Ωχ, έχεις δίκιο, και μάλιστα μιά φίλη μου ειναι δασκάλα στα Βραχνέικα και τα αναφέρει συνεχώς. Αλλά περιέργως διαβασα Βραχνέικα και σκέφτηκα τα Αραχωβίτικα. Καμιά σχέση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Στην Εγλυκάδα βλέπω ότι οι γραφές Τζολέικα και Πολιτέικα έχουν εν πολλοίς καθιερωθεί (αντί για Τζολαίικα, Πολιταίικα).


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Όπως αναφέρω και πιο πάνω, εγώ μια ζωή με ε τα ε΄γραφα αυτά. Με αι τα έβλεπα περιστασιακά σε πινακίδες στο δρόμο. 
Αλλά ακόμα και το διαβατήριο της γιαγιάς μου από το 1950 λεέι τόπος γεννήσεως ...έικα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

*Ντινέικα *γράφουν οι σχετικές πινακίδες, παρότι το τοπωνυμιοδοτικό όνομα είναι *Ντιναίοι*:
http://ligakaikala.blogspot.gr/2008/12/blog-post_10.html
Στο άρθρο θα διαβάσετε και για Τσιπιαναίους (κατοίκους Τσιπιάνων) και για Αναγναίους — αλλά και για τον Δερβινέικο δρόμο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Συχνότερη δείχνει να είναι η γραφή *Τσιχλέικα *απ' ό,τι η “ορθότερη” *Τσιχλαίικα*.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2017)

*Ξυλουρέικα* (1978), για να θυμίσω την πρότασή μου για ένα ενιαίο παραγωγικό τέρμα _*-έικα*_:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2019)

Μας έχει καταστρέψει η εμμονή με τα -_αίοι _και -_αίικα_, κι έτσι πας να γράψεις Χαλκιδέων (που 'ναι το σωστό) κι ο "ορθογράφος" του Word στο κοκκινίζει για να το αλλάξεις σε *Χαλκιδαίων. :angry:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2020)

Dr Moshe said:


> Η γραφή _-έικα _δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση.


Το ’χω ήδη γράψει αρκετές φορές στο παρόν νήμα, ότι διαφωνώ με τον παραπάνω αφορισμό· υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου _*δεν *_προηγήθηκαν κάποιοι -_αίοι _στην πορεία παραγωγής ενός _-éικου_ τοπωνυμίου — χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα τα μεσσηνιακά ανθρωπωνυμικά σε -_έας_ αλλά και πολλά που αναφέρθηκαν σε άλλα σχόλια. Στη συλλογή των καθαρών -_έικων_, επομένως, ας προσθέσω σήμερα τα *Σκλαβέικα*. Κι επαναφέρω την πρότασή μου να θεωρηθεί αυθύπαρκτο το παραγωγικό τέρμα -_έικα_ για καθετί το τοπωνυμικό σε _-éικα_ και να ορθογραφείται έτσι, με τον απλούστερο τρόπο (δλδ με έψιλον), χωρίς να αναζητείται διάκριση ανάλογα με το εάν υπάρχει κάποιο -_αίοι _από πίσω ή όχι.


----------

